

Clever algorithms in Ruby - helwr
http://www.cleveralgorithms.com/nature-inspired/index.html

======
petercooper
Previous discussion (cpl months ago):
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2141542>

------
mark_l_watson
Very nice - after looking through the free PDF for 15 minutes, I ordered a
print book to encourage and support the author. (I have done the same thing
using Lulu: I get 200+ free PDF downloads a day for my Java AI book, and it is
a good feeling when people occasionally order the print book).

~~~
jasonb05
Thanks, I hope you enjoy it!

------
bstar
I've actually been reading this book over the past few months. I just stumbled
across it while looking for info on neural networks in Ruby. The book takes a
very clinical approach, but the code samples are surprisingly accessible.

I haven't bought the book yet (I read it on my iPad), but I will eventually
buy it if I can't find a decent digital download. For some reason I'm so much
more inclined to buy books offered for free than not.

------
jasonb05
Wow, happy to see this posted here again. Just found out that the book is
finally available on Amazon (yay!) [http://www.amazon.com/Clever-Algorithms-
Nature-Inspired-Prog...](http://www.amazon.com/Clever-Algorithms-Nature-
Inspired-Programming-Recipes/dp/1446785068)

Happy to answer any questions about the book/content.

~~~
oomkiller
Great too see an advanced topic covered using Ruby. I went ahead and picked up
a hardcopy for leisurely reading.

~~~
jasonb05
Great, I hope you enjoy it! Happy to discuss it if you have any
thoughts/questions, or shoot me an email: jasonb@cleveralgorithms.com

I'm preparing to work on a follow-up book addressing machine learning methods.

